# 20" Puky Skyride 20-3 Alu - Max. Reifenbreite?



## Pan Tau (27. Februar 2012)

Wie im Thread "Pimp my Puky" nachlesbar, flitzt mein Mittelkind aktuell mit einem modifizierten Puky Skyride Alu 20-3 durch die Stadt.

Die ursprünglich montierten Kenda Trecker-Reifen mussten zwischenzeitlich einem Satz Continental ComfortContact Reflex in 20 x 1 1/4 x 1 3/4 weichen - vgl. http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ty/city/comfortcontact/comfortcontact_de.html. Die sind zwar leicht und laufen gut, aber in Sachen Federung gehen sie leider gar nicht.

Aktuell bin ich also mal wieder auf der Suche nach passendem Ersatz und habe nachfolgende Modelle in Betracht gezogen - der Einsatzzweck ist zu 95% Straße/Radweg/Gehweg auf dem Weg zur und von der Schule.

Schwalbe Big Apple in 20 x 2.0: http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produ...gruppe=55&ID_Produkt=140&ID_Artikel=87&info=1

Schwalbe Crazy Bob in 20 x 1.85: http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produ...ruppe=50&ID_Produkt=208&ID_Artikel=348&info=1

Maxxis DTH in 20 x 1.95: http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/BMX/DTH.aspx

Mein größte Sorge ist die maximale Reifenbreite, die das Puky verkraftet - beim Kenda waren vor allem die Stollen im Zusammenspiel mit dem Schutzblech hinten ein echtes Problem...

Falls also jemand hier im Forum ein baugleiches Puky schon mal auf Breitreife umgerüstet hat, bin ich sehr an den gemachten Erfahrungen interessiert. Natürlich freue ich mich auch über konkrete Empfehlungen in Sachen Reifen und führe auch gerne die "Bei einem Puky lohnt sich der Tausch der Reifen doch gar nicht-Diskussion"...


----------



## Pan Tau (28. Februar 2012)

Nachtrag: Dadurch, dass am Puky hinten ein Seitenläuferdynamo montiert ist, kann ich die Maxxis (die meinem Sohn optisch natürlich am besten gefallen haben) wohl wieder aus der Auswahlliste streichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmecorp (28. Februar 2012)

Hab mir das mal angeguckt. Rein gefühlsmäßig geht da maximal 1.75 rein. Den DTH gibts in 1.75 z.B. hier. Interessant wäre vielleicht noch der Suelo Silkworm. Auch chic und leicht.
Seitenläufer mit BMX-Reifen ist aber generell ein Problem. Nimm doch Batterielicht mit, dein Filius ist doch sicher selten alleine im Dunkeln unterwegs...?


----------



## Pan Tau (28. Februar 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Nimm doch Batterielicht mit, dein Filius ist doch sicher selten alleine im Dunkeln unterwegs...?



...alleine nicht, aber auf dem Weg zur und von der Schule fahren wir aktuell immer mit Licht - wir haben zwar drei Kinder, aber verlieren wollen wir dennoch keines 

Das Problem mit Batterielichtern ist der hohe Schwund - speziell das Frontlicht blieb in der Vergangenheit häufiger am Fahrrad und war dann nach der Schule einfach weg. Laut Aussage meines Sohnes natürlich ein Akt praktischer Magie...


----------



## acmecorp (28. Februar 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> wir haben zwar drei Kinder, aber verlieren wollen wir dennoch keines






Pan Tau schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Batterielichtern ist der hohe Schwund


Deswegen meinte ich ja, dass du das selbst in mitnimmst... Batterielicht dranlassen kann man natürlich vergessen. Obwohl München vergleichsweise harmlos ist, lasse ich in der Innenstadt noch nicht mal ein Rücklicht dran.
Aktuell gibt's in der Bucht übrigens 20"-NaDy-Laufräder für unter 40. Wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Idee... Auf das Mehrgewicht kommts beim Puky ja nicht mehr an, oder?


----------



## trifi70 (28. Februar 2012)

Hab aufm Burley den BA in 2.00, allerdings 16". Der hat 44mm Breite und auch Höhe ab Felgenhornoberkante bis Lauffläche gemessen, falls es Dir hilft.

Grip und Rollverhalten sind in Ordnung, Dämpfung könnte immer besser sein 

Am besten dämpfen tun erfahrungsgemäß großvolumige Reifen mit sehr dichtem Karkassgewebe und ohne extra Pannenschutzlage. Der BA wie auch der Black Jack an unserem 12" Rad haben eine Pannenschutzlage und das merkt man, die Lauffläche ist weniger flexibel. Aber ohne wär man zu oft am Flicken. Mit Latexschläuchen oder Milch möcht man am Kinderrad wohl eher nicht anfangen


----------



## Pan Tau (1. März 2012)

Gerade habe ich gesehen, dass es den Contact Reflex von Continental auch in der Version 20 x 1.75 gibt: http://www.conti-online.com/generat...men/city/tour/contact/contact _reflex_de.html - evtl. ist das ja noch eine Alternative. Hat den schon mal jemand bei ein Kinderfahrrad montiert?

@ trifi70 Vielen Dank - einen 2.00er Reifen werde ich wohl nicht unterbringen :-(


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2012)

Nach ausführlicher Begutachtung des Schwalbe Road Cruiser (http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produ...ruppe=38&ID_Produkt=146&ID_Artikel=187&info=1) bei BMO habe ich jetzt zwei Stück in 20 x 1.75 bestellt. Bei einem Preis von  < 12 pro Stück lohnt sich der Versuch - eine Laufrille für den Seitenläuferdynamo ist jedenfalls vorhanden.

Sobald die neuen Pneus montiert sind, werde ich Fotos machen und berichten.


----------



## acmecorp (16. März 2012)

Die fahr ich selbst an meinem Nostalgierad in 559-47. Sind recht komfortabel und schnell, auch wenn sich das vermutlich kaum auf ein Kinderrad übertragen lässt. Jedenfalls scheinen die sich auch mit recht wenig Druck sicher fahren zu lassen.


----------



## Pan Tau (23. März 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Die fahr ich selbst an meinem Nostalgierad in 559-47. Sind recht komfortabel und schnell, auch wenn sich das vermutlich kaum auf ein Kinderrad übertragen lässt. Jedenfalls scheinen die sich auch mit recht wenig Druck sicher fahren zu lassen.



Also laut meinem Sohn fahren sie sich auch an seinem 20" Bike sehr gut.

Als Minimal-Druck gibt Schwalbe 2.0 bar an und aktuell testen wir auf dem täglichen Schulweg 3.0 bar hinten und vorne.

Optisch ist Sohnemann ebenfalls zufrieden, aber urteilt seilbst:












Ach ja, ich bin kein Fan von Weichzeichner à la David Hamilton - ich hatte mir die Kamera meiner Tochter geliehen, die offensichtlich die Linse mit dem Stullenpapier putzt...


----------

